# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Malinois de 12 ans maigreur extrême, très gentil, besoin asso et FA avant le 11/03

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Malinois
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 je transmets une annonce qu'on m'a envoyée par email pour ce pauvre chien

"C'est pour un Malinois qui a été retrouvé errant region IDF et amené à la fourriere par une personne.  Le chien a été retrouvé à côté d'un terrain en construction ou il y d'autres Malinois qui font du gardiennage. Peut être qu'il s'est enfuit de cet endroit mais peut etre qu'il vient d'ailleurs....
En tous cas, il et en très sale état, rachitique comme jamais, il a 12 ans.
Actuellement il est en fourriere, et le proprio ne s'est pas manifesté.

Les gens de la fourriere disent qu'il est très gentil."

j'ai demandé les ententes, donc à suivre.

je n'ai pas plus d'infos pour le moment, les propositions devront être faites via le numéro de téléphone.

Merci pour lui !

----------


## Pep'si

Bonjour,
J'espère qu'une association pourra le sortir,
Je ne peux pas le prendre chez moi car je vis en appartement avec un chien mais je suis prête a le parrainer si possible vraiment gros coup d'amour pour ce pauvre loulou,, me contacter sur Facebook : Fiona Erotéïgrec.

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...enis-93#403256

----------


## delicious1

Il y a une asso qui s'occupe de cette race Repartons Ensemble.
http://www.123siteweb.fr/adoptbergerbelgerepartensembl/

----------


## lorette65

Diffusé inter PA ; en attente des ententes

----------


## majoliemeute

Si ces ententes autres chiens et enfants sont confirmées, et qu une assos le couvre, nous pourrions l accueillir. Mon conjoint a essayé d appeler ( pas de réponse pour le moment ) et il s est proposé sur fb..
ce chien l a  énormément touché. .

----------


## Anaïs

je n'ai pas eu de réponse pour le moment, je connais les contacts, ce sont des enquêteurs pour la FBB, ils devaient travailler en journée.
espérons un retour ce soir !
les ententes enfants auront du mal à être confirmée en fourrière cependant a priori.

----------


## esiocnarf

vous avez appelé au N° donné ci dessus??
au 06 26 60 37 80

----------


## majoliemeute

Oui deux fois il y a 1 heure environ..

----------


## Anaïs

Fabienne travaille généralement assez tard, essayez après 20h30  :Smile:

----------


## breton67

je diffuse pauvre loup ::

----------


## majoliemeute

Nous avons réussi à joindre Fabienne, ce pauvre loulou est incompatible enfants.. 
Nous lui souhaitons de tout coeur de trouver un gentil maître ou une gentille maîtresse pour finir ses jours ..

----------


## poppo

Lien FB svp? Merci

Incompatible tous les enfants ou que pour les petits?

----------


## majoliemeute

Il montrait les crocs le vétérinaire n arrivait pas à l approcher pour l ausculter.. donc pas d enfants. . je n'ai pas plus de détails..  ::

----------


## Anneline

Bonjour a tous,

C est moi qui ai trouvé ce pépère cette semaine un matin en allant travailler. Voila pourquoi je suis en mesure de vous apporter un complément d information.

Il était au bord de la route sans attache, a cote d un centre commercial du département 92.
Je me suis immédiatement arrêtée lorsque je l ai vu mais je n avais qu'une laisse dans la voiture et pas de nourriture.

Au loin, une voiture de Police faisait sa ronde. Lorsqu'ils m ont vu accroupie prés du loulou en train d essayer de le capturer, ils se sont arrêtés et m ont aide.
Ils avaient heureusement des viennoiseries avec eux!
Donc, pendant qu'un policier donnait du croissant a Pépère, j ai réussi a lui passer la laisse (mise en forme de lasso) autour du cou.

L animal étant identifie, la Police a suivi la procédure et a fait un appel fourriere.

Il s est laisse caresser et approcher (les croissants mettent très vite en confiance) mais lorsque j ai sorti mon téléphone pour le prendre en photo, il a grogne et montre les dents.

Selon moi, ce bbm a du faire pendant toute sa vie de la secu/garde. C était son job!
Et je n évoque même pas la maltraitance évidente qu il a du subir soit par restriction alimentaire soit par de la violence physique...
Il est donc normal qu il grogne et montre les dents dans un premier temps. De plus, le passage en fourriere n arrange rien, il doit etre déboussolé...

Ce chien n est pas un chien de "famille" au jour d aujourd hui mais un chien de "travail".
Les enfants en bas âge ou les jeunes ados sont a proscrire, c est évident.

Perso, je dirais que uniquement des personnes connaissant cette race et ce type de maltraitance ont la capacité de l accueillir encore une fois "au jour d aujourd'hui" car avec le temps et une bonne reprise de confiance en l être humain, il devrait s apaiser.

Je remercie Fabienne qui en voyant ses photos s est engagée a l aider et a trouver une solution pour lui.

Voici le lien Facebook de sa diffusion:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10203248067983339.1073741839.1258303660&typ  e=1

----------


## elisa59

merci Anneline de ce geste généreux et aussi à la police en ronde à ce moment qui t'est venue en aide, 
ce petit n'a peut-être rien à voir avec la société de gardiennage en charge du secteur, mais vont-ils quand même enquêter 
sur ce terrain en construction où d'autres malinois "travaillent" ?

----------


## fauvia

Une personne sur facebook se propose comme FA  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

il faut que les personnes contactent le téléphone  ::

----------


## lorette65

::  ::

----------


## Anneline

Bonsoir à vous, famille Rescuienne (suis pas certaine que l'on dit comme ça... :: !)
Je vous copie-colle ici le point que je viens de faire sur Facebook.
Pour le moment, 2 éventuelles pistes de FA à confirmer (ou pas) dès que nous aurons ses ententes congénères.
Nous avons jusqu'au 13 mars (soit jeudi prochain) pour trouver une solution.
Merci de votre aide  ::  !!!

_Fabienne et moi venons de faire un point sur l'avancée de ce dossier.
Ce vieux loulou est bien un chien qui a fait de la garde, de la sécurité toute sa vie. Son maître le maltraitait physiquement (par des coups) mais aussi en le nourrissant très peu. Ce passé difficile fait qu'aujourd'hui, il a perdu confiance en l'homme. Il garde son box en grognant et en montrant les dents et c'est d'ailleurs normal car c'était son travail, il a été conditionné pour cela. Il est difficile à manipuler.
Plusieurs propositions de FA ont été faites (UN GRAND MERCI !!!) mais beaucoup n'ont pas été retenues car le profil d'accueil ne correspondait pas.

IL EST RECHERCHE POUR CE CHIEN, UNE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL SANS ENFANT NI ADO, CONNAISSANT LA RACE ET CE TYPE DE MALTRAITANCE SUBIE. CE CHIEN N'EST PAS UN CHIEN DIT DE "FAMILLE" MAIS BIEN UN CHIEN DE "TRAVAIL", il devra être considéré comme cela dans un premier temps et les codes canins devront être respectés pour son accueil. Il va devoir se retaper, reprendre du poids, reprendre confiance en l'être humain et se reposer. Une fois cette étape passée, il devrait s'apaiser et devenir un bon loulou. Nous l'espérons de tout coeur.

POUR LE MOMENT, NOUS N'AVONS PAS D'INFORMATION SUR SES ENTENTES CONGENERES MAIS DES QUE NOUS LES AURONS, NOUS VOUS LES COMMUNIQUERONS. On peut tout de même par précaution écarter l'entente chat, il ne doit pas savoir ce que c'est.

Pour répondre à vos nombreuses questions et commentaires, le propriétaire de cet animal est connu et le nécessaire sera fait pour qu'il réponde de ces actes de maltraitance devant la justice mais surtout qu'il ne renouvelle pas cela sur un autre animal.
Merci également de ne pas faire d'amalgames ou de commentaires déplacés sur les maîtres de chiens de sécurité, il en existe de très sérieux et très professionnels et d'autres très mauvais et maltraitants. Une polémique n'aidera en rien ce pauvre loulou...

Voici donc pour les dernières infos. N'hésitez pas à contacter Fabienne au 06 26 60 37 80 ou moi-même (Anne-Line Raison) en MP si vous avez une solution d'accueil qui correspond à tout ce qui a été dit ci-dessus.
Pas d'impatience pour le délai de réponse svp, nous faisons au mieux entre travail, vie privée et PA.
UN GRAND MERCI !!!! A très bientôt !!!!

Anne-Line_

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> merci Anneline de ce geste généreux et aussi à la police en ronde à ce moment qui t'est venue en aide, 
> ce petit n'a peut-être rien à voir avec la société de gardiennage en charge du secteur, mais vont-ils quand même enquêter 
> sur ce terrain en construction où d'autres malinois "travaillent" ?


Je passe plusieurs fois par jour devant le chantier ou se trouve plusieurs malinois en charge de le garder.
Je veille...je veille... ::

----------


## elisa59

merci pour ce debrief Anne Line,
sûr que ce pauvre petit ne peut en l'état être mis dans n'importe quelle main...
et si le bon profil se présente en FA, il ne faut pas se mentir : s'il reprend confiance, 
*il ne sera pas vraiment question de le changer de foyer...*à son âge, avec ce qu'il a vécu...
il s'attachera à la personne qui lui redonne vie, et le Berger belge est un chien très attaché à son maître
fidèle, hyper-sensible et généreux (un amour de chien quand il a confiance...) je pense qu'au vu de ce que tu as 
dit : *c'est lui et lui seul qui choisira son nouveau "partenaire" ...*
je sais cela car j'ai partagé la vie d'un éleveur de BB (tervueren) qui est également éducateur canin
je l'ai contacté hier, (il habite en RP)  pas encore reçu de réponse, il n'exerce plus 
Il pourrait au moins être de bon conseil... 
Je connais aussi un ancien éleveur de malinois, je vais tenter de le contacter...

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Chimère

Bonjour,

Je crois avoir lu que le chien était identifié. Qu'en est-il de son propriétaire ?

----------


## Anaïs

voir premier message "Actuellement il est en fourriere, et le proprio ne s'est pas manifesté."

----------


## lorette65

::

----------


## sylvie 71

dess nouvelles svp ? merci

----------


## Anneline

Je vous copie les nouvelles mises sur facebook ce soir:




> _Voici les dernières nouvelles pour ce vieux pépère dont nous avons maintenant le nom, il s'appelle TEMPO._
> 
> _Tout d'abord, son état de santé. Il ne va pas très bien. Grande faiblesse et problèmes intestinaux._
> _Cela dit, ce n'est pas bien étonnant vu son état et sa maigreur... Malgré tous les soins qu'il a reçu jusqu'à présent, il devra être hospitalisé et passer des examens si cela perdure dans les jours à venir. On croise les doigts qu'il s'accroche surtout !_
> 
> _Concernant les propositions reçues, nous saurons à partir de demain qui pourra le prendre en charge et dans quel département._
> _Dans tous les cas, NOUS ALLONS AVOIR BESOIN DE COVOITURAGES soit en direction de la Normandie soit pour la région parisienne. Si vous pouvez aider, n'hésitez pas à vous faire connaître en MP à mon attention (Anne-Line Raison)._
> _Fabienne souhaite vous remercier mais également s'excuser. Elle a reçu environ une 40aine d'appels par jour pour TEMPO. Elle ne peut recontacter tout le monde individuellement. Votre mobilisation a été énorme !!!! Mille mercis !!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3_
> 
> ...

----------


## esiocnarf

::

----------


## vieux-os

est ce que  ce loulou s entendrait avec d autres chiens éventuellement ,  si oui ,  je l acceuille  volontiers a la maison , des enfants j en ai pas ,  heuuuuu si ,  des poilus  ::  et ma presidente  le prendrai en charge  sous couvert du refuge de l espoir, mais il faut etre sur qu il et ok  autres animaux ,

----------


## Anneline

Voici ce que je viens de mettre sur Facebook...





> Bonjour à tous,
> J'aurais tellement aimé vous apporter d'autres nouvelles que celle que je viens d'apprendre... 
> TEMPO NOUS A QUITTE...IL EST DECEDE CETTE NUIT, il n'a pas tenu le coup :'(
> Il n'était déjà pas bien depuis quelques jours mais nous pensions sincèrement qu'il allait s'accrocher, qu'il allait se battre pour sa nouvelle vie.
> Nous espérons que là ou il se trouve maintenant, il est en paix, qu'il ne souffre plus et surtout qu'il puisse se rendre compte de toute la mobilisation qu'il y a eu autour de lui pour pouvoir le sortir de box, le soigner, le covoiturer, etc...
> NOUS L'AVONS ACCOMPAGNE ET AIME DURANT TOUTE CETTE DERNIERE SEMAINE. Il n'était pas seul et c'est important pour lui qui n'a été qu'un vulgaire outil de travail pendant toute sa vie 
> Pensées et hommages à toi BEAU TEMPO...<3
> Reposes en paix <3
> ENCORE MERCI A TOUTES LES PERSONNES QUI ONT PARTAGE SON SOS ET PROPOSE LEUR AIDE. Merci <3
> Merci également au personnel de la fourrière qui lui a administré tous les soins nécessaires. Merci <3. Nous partageons votre tristesse.

----------


## superdogs

::

----------


## vieux-os

repose enfin en paix ptit père , on ne t oublieras jamais ici  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

quelle drôle de fin..... quel dommage, tu y étais presque....

 ::  Adieu Tempo....

----------


## sylvie 71

oh non, pauvre loulou, reposes en paix maintenant  ::

----------


## vanessa56640

Trop triste j'en pleure

Merci Anneline et à vous tous pour la mobilisation

Ptit lou t'aurais dû t’accrocher le bonheur n'était pas loin, sois serein  ::

----------


## poppo

Vole Tempo, vole loin de cette vie de misère que tu as connu  ici bas..... :: 

J'espère vraiment que des suites seront prises a l'encontre de ton "maitre" , il ne faudra pas qu'un autre loulou doit endurer le même calvaire....

Merci de nous donner des nouvelles puisque le "maitre" est connu....une association nationale devrait appuyer une plainte.

----------


## armandine

Quelle terrible et monstrueuse injustice. C'est à pleurer.....

----------


## breton67

pauvre loup ,  quel triste destin , s il existe cet ailleurs sois heureux mon bonhomme

----------


## Anaïs

oh mince, pauvre pépère  :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

Rip petit loulou  :Frown: 
Si prêt du but...

----------


## France34

J'espère que le maître du pauvre TEMPO sera poursuivi en justice et qu'il aura une sévère sanction et interdiction d'avoir des animaux !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## jeanne marie

::  ::  pauvre loulou

----------


## teddy82

Repose en paix joli papy malinois Quelle injustice

----------


## France34

Je crois que le pauvre TEMPO mériterait d'être placé dans les Hommages : TEMPO ,12 ANS DE VIE , 12 ANS DE MALTRAITANCE ! ::

----------


## Galaxie85

De quel droit, certains "humains" (on se demande d'ailleurs  ce qu'il leur reste d'humain) infligent cela aux animaux ! Les animaux sont comme nous habitants de notre planète et cela bien avant nous ! on a le devoir de les aimer et de les protéger au lieu de les exploiter, les martyriser et les anéantir, ils auraient tellement de leçons à nous donner !

----------


## Vegane7

Exactement Galaxie, et cela commence par le fait de ne pas les manger...

----------


## Pep'si

J'ai le cœur serré .. Pauvre amour de toutou, ses yeux sur la photo m'ont vraiment touchés, j'étais persuadé qu'ils disaient : c'est fini, je vais être bien .. Peut être que c'est ce qu'il s'est dit, et qu'il est parti un peu plus serein .. J'ose le croire .
Merci our l mobilistion

----------


## France34

La mobilisation a été forte pour lui mais, comme c'était un cas spécial aprés ce qu'il avait dù endurer, la famille idéale n'a pas pu etre trouvée à temps, sinon il se serait peut-être accroché à la vie ! Quelle malchance !

----------


## CBM

Repose en paix pauvre petit loup, que le diable emporte ceux qui t'ont fait souffrir.

----------


## Shaina

Il est surement mieux la ou il est malheureusement, bien qu'il aurait pu connaitre la douceur d'un foyer et une fin de vie heureuse... adieu beau petit loulou  ::

----------


## elisa59

*"NOUS L'AVONS ACCOMPAGNE ET AIME DURANT TOUTE CETTE DERNIERE SEMAINE. Il  n'était pas seul et c'est important* pour lui qui n'a été qu'un vulgaire  outil de travail pendant toute sa vie  :Frown: 
Pensées et hommages à toi BEAU TEMPO..."
j'ai les larmes aux yeux en écrivant ces lignes...mais le ciel a voulu que toi Anne Line
l'accompagne sur le bout de son chemin ...
tu étais sur sa route...
il s'est sauvé, on l'a relâché ??? peu importe...

et les petits pains de la police, un ultime cadeau de la vie...
*7 jours d'affection et d'amour qui comptent plus que toute une vie de travail...*
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Wilo

pauvre loup, quelle peine, quelle tristesse, reposes en paix mon beau ::

----------


## elisa59

TEMPO a connu 7 jours de bonheur...la "vraie vie"... et les petits  pains de la police... un régal terrestre avant le bonheur céleste...il  devient l'ange gardien de ses congénères d'infortune... ::  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

